# MIAMI BEACH | Five Park | 166m | 546ft | 44 fl | U/C



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

The Feds Have Approved The Tallest Building In South Beach: The Canopy Club



> Miami Beach will be soon be getting what could become its tallest building ever, after the Federal Aviation Administration approved its height.
> The tower will be known as The Canopy Club. Developers say they will break ground in 2021.
> 
> The FAA approved a final height of of 546 feet above ground, or 549 feet above sea level. That is down slightly from when the application was first submitted in November 2019 (approval took nearly eleven months).
> ...


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Progress:


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

wait its U/C!!!! yay!😁😁


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Heavy Machinery Activity at the Site:


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

> Developers David Martin and Russell Galbut have begun the sales process for 98 luxury residences at Five Park, a 519-ft tower that will be the tallest building in Miami Beach when completed. The sales package highlights bay and ocean views, private porte-cochere drop-off and lobby and high-end amenities that include a dining room, wellness lounge, and spa. Prices start at $2.5M.
> 
> “In over 45 years of developing incredible properties nothing is better than this building,” Galbut told RE:MiamiBeach. “We are extremely happy to bring Five Park to our community. It will stand as a lasting legacy and beacon at the very entry to Miami Beach.”
> 
> ...


Pre-Sales Begin for Five Park Luxury Tower at Gateway to Miami Beach


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Construction Underway At Five Park, Miami Beach’s Tallest Tower Ever*
Construction Underway At Five Park, Miami Beach’s Tallest Tower Ever – The Next Miami 



> Foundation work is now underway for the 519-foot tall Five Park residential tower in South Beach.
> 
> Five Park will become the tallest building ever built in Miami Beach and an “iconic landmark,” developers have said.
> 
> A notice of commencement stating that demolition, sitework, and foundation work for the tower was beginning was filed with the county on April 30.


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Pilling Activity has started:


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Leveling and Pilling still ongoing:


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Photo Shows South Beach’s New 3-Acre Canopy Park Nearing Completion*
Photo Shows South Beach’s New 3-Acre Canopy Park Nearing Completion – The Next Miami 



> South Beach is getting a new 3-acre green space called Canopy Park, and a photo shows that it is nearing completion.
> A pedestrian bridge will be built to connect the new space to the baywalk and beachwalk.
> Construction is also underway next door on the tallest building in South Beach – the 44-story, 546-foot Canopy Club. A $345 million construction loan was issued for that project earlier this year.
> ArquitectonicaGEO is designing the new park.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

From Google Earth.


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Construction crane has been installed, Foundation work in is progress. I'm looking forward for when it starts rising, it'll make a dramatic change to South Beach entrance.


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Under Construction already. Foundation work has been finalized. Crane number 2 Installed. Vertical Construction started.


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

> In Miami Beach, a foundation is now in place for Five Park.
> Five Park will rise 44-story tower, or 546 feet – making it the tallest in Miami Beach.
> It is planned to have 280 residential units.
> 
> ...


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like the rounded shape. it should be taller and thicker


----------

